# Advice on Shin injuries



## Kamaria Annina (Dec 16, 2005)

Last night I was sparring, and now I don't exactly remember how I recieved this injury.  But I either got kicked in my shin, or moved, and something happened to it.  Now, usually whenever I'm kicked in the shin it usually just bruises and life goes on.  But this time, I felt something tense up, and it felt like something went against each other.  It resulted in my almost falling over, and I couldn't put any weight on my leg (and I can't today.)  I can walk a little better, and it feels like something was pulled, but on my left side of my right leg, at the knee, it feels like something was injured there.  Perhaps it was some sort of ligament torn?  I'm not really sure, should I get it checked out?


----------



## Navarre (Dec 16, 2005)

Did it bruise or swell?

You could give it a few days and not put any stress on it but it never hurts to see a doctor. ... meaning a general practitioner, not an optometrist or veterinarian.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 16, 2005)

I partial to psychologists, myself. Shins are darn-durable, but not invincible. Everytime I've had an injury, which needed to be attended to by a doctor, I knew it. I think your question, and I know this seems a little dumb, is best posed to yourself. If you think you need to see a doctor, I wouldn't monkey around with it. Otherwise, ice for swelling, tiger balm for losening and a little numbing, tylenol and rest. Whenever I am KTFO from training, I like to drink hot chocolate and watch Ong Bak. . .


----------



## Lisa (Dec 16, 2005)

It is never a bad idea to get an injury checked out, especially if the injury is interupting your normal daily routine.  Getting sound medical advice for a persistant problem that does not seem to be letting up is a good practice to live by.

So, please, by all means seek the medical advice of a professional if the problem is persisting.  Let us know how it turns out.

Lisa


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Dec 16, 2005)

you didnt mention what side of the shin you were kicked on. if you were kicked on the outside of your right shin, you could possibly have a tear of the medial collateral ligament, which is right in line with you experiencing pain on the left side of your right knee.
i would suggest seeing a doctor about it.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 16, 2005)

Kamaria Annina said:
			
		

> Last night I was sparring, and now I don't exactly remember how I recieved this injury. But I either got kicked in my shin, or moved, and something happened to it. Now, usually whenever I'm kicked in the shin it usually just bruises and life goes on. But this time, I felt something tense up, and it felt like something went against each other. It resulted in my almost falling over, and I couldn't put any weight on my leg (and I can't today.) I can walk a little better, and it feels like something was pulled, but on my left side of my right leg, at the knee, it feels like something was injured there. Perhaps it was some sort of ligament torn? I'm not really sure, should I get it checked out?



If it hurts at the knee it is hardly a shin issue.  Also, if you do not seem to remember it happening and it is a pain on the lateral side of the knee I would suspect some ligament fun.  A little too non-specific to really nail down whats going on.  Go to your doctor and do what he/she says.

Hot chocolate helps everything.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> *Hot chocolate helps everything*.


 
that is so true


----------

